# Boss V plow wing issues



## turfcarelawns (Dec 27, 2010)

My boss v plow wing won't go out every time. We can here the pump pushing but wing won't move. when we push both out buttons at the same time it will work. And sometimes it just works in its own. Is this a ground issue or is the valve going bad. The left wing works great and so does up and down.

Crazy thing is it happened to both of my boss v plow's on the same night.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

First thing that comes to mind is, the controller.

you can always pull the cover and check your connections, and the plug.


----------



## turfcarelawns (Dec 27, 2010)

If the controller was bad would the motor still try and work? I switched the left and right valves and it stuck a few times.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

If the problem fallowed the valve then I'd blame the valve/or o-ring

At times, a bad o- ring can cause a valve problem,

Motor running and no signal at the valve then ,
I'd look at the plug then the controller .


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

Sounds like the wing solenoid is going bad and sticking under the pump cover they are like $22 one way to test is the up and down and left and right are all the same try switching them around. if it starts working and the other stops thats your issue


----------



## turfcarelawns (Dec 27, 2010)

I will check the wing solenoid


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

turfcarelawns;1968436 said:


> I will check the wing solenoid


How old is the plow also?


----------



## turfcarelawns (Dec 27, 2010)

plow is an 08 i believe. the smart hitch 2. maybe a dumb question but where is that wing solenoid?


----------



## turfcarelawns (Dec 27, 2010)

Is that considered the valve?


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

turfcarelawns;1968460 said:


> plow is an 08 i believe. the smart hitch 2. maybe a dumb question but where is that wing solenoid?


Right under that plastic!
and it should be solenoid


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

Its called
HYD01638
COIL,HYDRAULIC VALVE (12V SYSTEM) SAE#8

or its

HYD07030
COIL,HYDRAULIC VALVE (12V SYSTEM) SAE#10

they are just two different sizes


----------



## turfcarelawns (Dec 27, 2010)

I switched the right to left coil hydro valves already.


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

turfcarelawns;1968488 said:


> I switched the right to left coil hydro valves already.


You switched those and still nothing? is that little screen plugged?


----------



## turfcarelawns (Dec 27, 2010)

after i switched them the right wing only stuck once. I just pushed both outs and it worked again. It is running really slow now tho. Levels are good. But the left wing works great with the right valve.


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

turfcarelawns;1968496 said:


> after i switched them the right wing only stuck once. I just pushed both outs and it worked again. It is running really slow now tho. Levels are good. But the left wing works great with the right valve.


Get new Coil's and then there is an adjustment screw with a set screw in the middle on the back of the pump assembly just losten "jam nut" and turn out set screw 1/4 turn
I would recommend changing your fluid at same time. also what is the out side air temperature or are you working in shop?


----------



## turfcarelawns (Dec 27, 2010)

Im thinking I'll just pick up some extra vlaves just in case it happens again where I can't get it out. My 9'2" is really stuck I may just switch that out completely. So if the pump is pushing and the wing wont budge it's more than likely that coil valve?


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

turfcarelawns;1968501 said:


> Im thinking I'll just pick up some extra vlaves just in case it happens again where I can't get it out. My 9'2" is really stuck I may just switch that out completely. So if the pump is pushing and the wing wont budge it's more than likely that coil valve?


The coil sounds like it is junk, and is the pump motor stuck on or does that go off and if the pump is not on try pushing the wing against something hard to get the relief valve to give out and bring the wing back


----------



## turfcarelawns (Dec 27, 2010)

During the storm that stopped working it was 31 degrees. Today it was 27 outside didn't drive to the shop to work on it cause it was "warm" outside.


----------



## turfcarelawns (Dec 27, 2010)

Pump goes off when I release button. I did try putting the wing on a ice chunk and backed up, as soon as the wing came off the ice chunk the wing would slam back. While it was going bad I had to put the front of the wing on a pile to give it pressure than push the controller for wingout, that worked for a bit till it completely stopped.


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

turfcarelawns;1968512 said:


> Pump goes off when I release button. I did try putting the wing on a ice chunk and backed up, as soon as the wing came off the ice chunk the wing would slam back. While it was going bad I had to put the front of the wing on a pile to give it pressure than push the controller for wingout, that worked for a bit till it completely stopped.


The just sounds like bad coil and yes it would slam back due to no fluid flowing into the cylinder


----------



## turfcarelawns (Dec 27, 2010)

When I switched the right valve to left side and left to right the left side still worked great tho. Could it be the lift and angle valve, part number HYDO1637?


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

turfcarelawns;1968528 said:


> When I switched the right valve to left side and left to right the left side still worked great tho. Could it be the lift and angle valve, part number HYDO1637?


That is possible I have never seen that I would assume there is something jamming that valve shut or open not sure with out taking a peak at it I cannot remember what way they actuate


----------



## turfcarelawns (Dec 27, 2010)

I will try that tomorrow. Thank you sir


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

turfcarelawns;1968542 said:


> I will try that tomorrow. Thank you sir


Let me know!! and if I can help some more I will I have to swap out cutting edges for the 4th set this year tomorrow on the plows


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Is the 13 pin plug clean greased and plug all the way in? Any pins bent? These will give you all kinds of neat problems like you have described. 

Have you used a helper with a test light to see if you are getting 12 volts to the coil?


----------



## turfcarelawns (Dec 27, 2010)

The plow started acting up again this morning. Truck wiring is good tested on another plow. It's something on plow side. Pump is working but will not complete circuit. My other plow was just a loose wire. But I checked all that.


----------

